# Cruelty to Maggotts



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well folks you don't know what you missed, we got back from the Maggot Drownding Competition about 6 ish after making the most of this glorious sunny Sunday, A great weekend was had by all who attended, as always nice to meet old friends and new ones to be, I found myself disqualified from the competition due to being a few mins late for the peg draw, 140 mins to be acurate, and when i challenged the authorities they said my yellow fishing net and Jam jar also contravened the rules and it was clear i was a Pro, so no joy was to be had, after spending a while watching the boys drown their maggots and throw in all the food and bait they could muster, I left what must now be the best fed fish in the east midlands, I vow to get a proper rod and a few books, in time for round two and intend to show them how its done, after all I learned how not to fish so it should come quite easy :lol: 
the Saturday was rounded off with quite a moving experience, stepping out of the RV at around 7.30pm I saw a bright star in the north sky,
following the star took me to a large barn and inside were the three wise Cadac Kings merrily cooking sausages and burgers, looking around I even found a baby in a manger, but try as I might -------Not A Virgin in sight,I looked futher to see if there were more signs of an immaculate contraption, but no, just an old tractor and a rusty lawn mower, the beer flowed till late and the food was virtually non stop, what more could one ask,
Thanks Mark and the boys-n girls for a cracking weekend, I see I have till October to hone my skills!!!! Ill be back 8) 
Geo


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Oooh another challenge :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*fishing match*

geo
bring it on son :lol: :lol: 
will you eat your words i wonder :? but at least you have until october to play with your maggot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Geo when your finished with the books can i borrow them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey Alan
Me and me mate Geo demand a bigger lake so that we can bring our secret weapon into play, and when we have emptied the lake of fish, then you will know that you are up against real professionals matey :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*fishing*

kieth
sorry mate but i can't find a lake the size of the atlantic ocean for you to play with your dynamite :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Geo, I thought your net was a new style landing net, :lol: with the size of fish Tony caught he could have used that and saved room in the camper for more bait :lol: :lol: he caught a few fish but one of them decided to eat one of the others, 8O good thing the results were on weight instead of numbers, :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Geo said:


> we got back from the Maggot Drownding Competition


They can live underwater (or so they told me).

Apparently that's why they kept throwing all that Spam, Luncheon meat and sweet corn in... for the maggots to feed on?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Gentleman please......you are teaching the maggots to swim not drown...don't you read the text books?

(Imagine what goes through a maggots mind when you open the bait box, " Ho no not that incompetent idiot again, look lively, start wriggling lads"

Glad you had lots to eat and drink, shame you diden't find a virgin, if you had have donw would you have shown her your maggot?????????????


----------

